# Epic Games Store: Keine Exklusiv-Titel mehr, wenn Steam die Umsatzbeteiligung anpasst



## Icetii (25. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Games Store: Keine Exklusiv-Titel mehr, wenn Steam die Umsatzbeteiligung anpasst* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic Games Store: Keine Exklusiv-Titel mehr, wenn Steam die Umsatzbeteiligung anpasst*


----------



## Chronik (25. April 2019)

Schadet sich Epic Games Store (EGS), mit der Aussage damit nicht selbst??? Den ich glaube das Steam dann wieder viele (auch exklusive Deals) im Store haben wird!? Steam hat einfach die besser Plattform, besseren Store und mehr User  als z.Z. EGS.

Also ich habe kein EGS Client (zum glück aber das ist nur btw.)!


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Finde ich gut das Epic auf Steam zukommt und deren ein Angebot macht. Das ist erstmal ein Gepräch wert um Valve/Steam weiterhin im Geschäft zu halten.

Und Sorry @ Chronik, Steam hat momentan gar nichts besser, weder den besseren Store (vollkommen Überladener Müll), das haben andere schon länger als auch mehr User. Auch wenn ich selbst ein Steam Gegner bin, ich möchte genauso wenig wie andere das Steam Untergeht, aber Steam hat momentan nichts zu bieten außer Aldi Angebote. Steam ist TOT und nur noch die Fans interessiert Steam. Jahrelang wurde nichts gemacht und jetzt ist es zu spät. das rächt sich jetzt. Wenn G.N. nicht mal rauskommt und wirklich was investiert war es das ganze dann.
Steam in der jetzigen Form wird Untergehen weil G.N. nichts investiert. Vor allem auch nichts was Außerhalb von der Steam Welt funktioniert. Das ist in meinen Augen das Größte Manko. Damit hat er sich bei wirklich toller Hardware ein eigen Tor geschossen. 
Alles nur Steam gebunden. Das war das Eigentor.


----------



## Jens238 (25. April 2019)

Nennt man so etwas nicht Erpressung?


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Nennt man so etwas nicht Erpressung?



Nein, sowas nennt man Wirtschaft. Knallhart. Und wer da nicht mithalten kann oder will/möchte der geht eben den Bach runter. So traurig das auch ist. 
Steam/Valve haben genug Möglichkeiten dagegen zu antworten, aber G.N. ist eben zu geizig dazu zu antworten.
Jahrelang hat er die Kohle nur abgezogen und nichts gemacht um auch Außerhalb von Steam präsent zu sein. Das rächt sich jetzt. Sollte er nicht ganz schnell mal ein paar mehrere Millionen locker machen kann es ganz schnell vorbei sein, denn andere sehen das Steam sehr schwächelt und nichts degegen tut. Leider.
Steam geht momentan ganz gefährlich den Bach runter und reagiert in meinen Augen total falsch indem es von seinen 30% nur runtergeht bei Top Entwickler. Allein daran sieht man schon das G.N. es nur ums wirklich dicke Geld geht. Von wegen alles für die User und die auch kleinen Entwickler. Verlogen sowas.


----------



## Loosa (25. April 2019)

Man könnte sowas ein vergiftetes Angebot nennen? Sweeney weiß genau, dass die nicht mal eben derart die Einnahmen senken können. Nicht, bevor die ihre Strategie grundlegend umstellen. Sonst dürfte das gesamte Geschäftsmodell zusammenbrechen.  

Aber dieser große Teil vom Kuchen, den Valve sich für die Verwaltung einverleibt, war es ja warum Epic (und andere) überhaupt einen eigenen Store starteten.


----------



## MrFob (25. April 2019)

Was ist denn das bitte fuer ein komisches "Angebot"? Was hat das eine denn bitte mit dem anderen zu tun?

Und Epic soll mal nicht so tun, als waehre es ihre Agenda Steam besser fuer Publisher und Entwickler zu machen. Ihre Agenda mit den Exklusiv Titeln ist es doch ganz klar ihren eigenen Store zu etablieren. Das ist ja im Prinzip auch ok, aber dann braucht man doch auch bitte nicht mir solchen hanebuechenen scheinheilige Aussagen zu kommen.

Sweeney ist schon irgendwie ein ganz schoener Unsympath.


----------



## Loosa (25. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und Epic soll mal nicht so tun, als waehre es ihre Agenda Steam besser fuer Publisher und Entwickler zu machen.



Das war die _erste_ Meldung, die ich dazu hörte. Dass sie die Höhe der Abgabe nicht einsehen und mit ihrer derzeitigen Marktmacht einen eigenen Store aufziehen wollen um andere Konditionen zu etablieren. Von denen alle Entwickler dann was haben. Das war bei einer Entwicklerkonferenz. Monate bevor Exklusivtitel überhaupt Thema waren.

Aber ich dachte eigentlich, da ging es um Konkurrenz zum Google Play Store.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Sweeney ist schon irgendwie ein ganz schoener Unsympath.


Warum? Weil er die momentan typischen Markt typischen  Möglichkeiten des Kapitalismus ausnutzt?

Blödsinn.
Wenn genau der gleiche gegen EA , Ubisoft, Google, Microsoft, Apple usw. angehen würde, hätte keiner was dagegen. Hier geht es nur um die (Scheuklappen)Steam User. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Dieser Hate ist einfach nur Steam bedingt. Nicht's anderes ist es.


----------



## magnusm (25. April 2019)

Ach ja. Und der nächste Post ist dann, dass das natürlich wieder ganz anders gemeint war und man weiter an Exklusiv-Deals festhält. 
Glaubt eigentlich noch jemand, was der Typ schreibt. Vielleicht sollte er sich in "TheRealTrump2" umbenennen.


----------



## bligg (25. April 2019)

Hahahaha einfach lächerlich dieser Epic Store die können mich mal kreuzweise und  Metro wird nächstes jahr auf steam gekauft und Anno habe ich extra auf Uplay gekauft


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Dann soll er eben seinen nächsten Deal machen. Dazu hat er sein recht und er darf es., wie andere auch.
Was verbietet andere es nicht gleich zu tun?


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

bligg schrieb:


> Hahahaha einfach lächerlich dieser Epic Store die können mich mal kreuzweise und  Metro wird nächstes jahr auf steam gekauft und Anno habe ich extra auf Uplay gekauft



Niemand zwing dich jetzt schon auf Epic zu kaufen. Wieso also dein Gejammer? Und willst du spielen oder willst du einem gewissem Store huldigen? Was willst du? Bist du Spieler oder bist du Store Idiot?


----------



## bligg (25. April 2019)

ich huldige kein store aber so wie du schreibst kaufst du überall ein das ist der feine unterschied zwischen mir und dir


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Niemand zwing dich jetzt schon auf Epic zu kaufen. Wieso also dein Gejammer? Und willst du spielen oder willst du einem gewissem Store huldigen? Was willst du? Bist du Spieler oder bist du Store Idiot?


Bist du Diskutant oder bist du Troll Idiot?


----------



## MrFob (25. April 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das war die _erste_ Meldung, die ich dazu hörte. Dass sie die Höhe der Abgabe nicht einsehen und mit ihrer derzeitigen Marktmacht einen eigenen Store aufziehen wollen um andere Konditionen zu etablieren. Von denen alle Entwickler dann was haben. Das war bei einer Entwicklerkonferenz. Monate bevor Exklusivtitel überhaupt Thema waren.
> 
> Aber ich dachte eigentlich, da ging es um Konkurrenz zum Google Play Store.



Das war ja auch voll ok. Da war ich auch noch voll und ganz bei ihnen (letztes Jahr) und hatte mich sogar auf den Store gefreut. Nur jetzt, da wir wissen wohin sich die Reise bisher so entwickelt hat brauchen sie mit den alten Toenen nicht mehr wirklich ankommen.

Wie gesagt, ich kann ja verstehen, dass sie sich mit den Exclusives etablieren wollen. Aber was soll so ein Spruch wie dieser Tweet. Das einzige, wo Epics Exclusives was mit der Steam Abgabe zu tun haben ist, dass wenn diese geringer wird Epic vielleicht ihre eigenen Titel auf Steam stellen koennte (was ich erst glauben wuerde wenn ich es sehe uebrigens). Das hat aber ja sowieso noch nie einer verlangt (das machen andere wie EA mit Origin, Sony, etc. ja auch nicht anders). Die Aufreger sind ja nicht die Titel, die Epic selbst macht sondern die, die sie nach vorheriger Ankuendigung auf anderen Plattformen denen dann kurz vor Release unterm Hintern wegkaufen.




Batze schrieb:


> Warum? Weil er die momentan typischen Markt typischen  Möglichkeiten des Kapitalismus ausnutzt?
> .



Ne, nicht deswegen, sondern weil er solche unnoetigen und unglaubwuerdigen Gutmensch Sprueche raushaut. Wenn er einfach und ehrlich sagen wuerde: "Wir brauchen die Exklusivtitel um unseren Store zu etablieren, wir wissen, dass es fuer die Kunden im Moment eher unangenehm ist aber anders kommen wir auf keinen gruene Zweig und wenn es gut laeuft werden wir den Store mit der Zeit verbessern" und dann fertig aus, dannw aere das ja voll ok.

Was ich nicht packe sind diese ganzen dummen Sprueche, die er raushaut, die nichts mit dem zu tun haben, was sie eigentlich tun. Der Typ wirkt einfach unehrlich.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

bligg schrieb:


> ich huldige kein store aber so wie du schreibst kaufst du überall ein das ist der feine unterschied zwischen mir und dir



Natürlich kaufe ich überall ein, da wo es für mich am günstigsten ist. Ist doch logisch. Macht doch jeder, oder? Ich bin nicht Steam gebunden. Niemand ist das!


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ne, nicht deswegen, sondern weil er solche unnoetigen und unglaubwuerdigen Gutmensch Sprueche raushaut. Wenn er einfach und ehrlich sagen wuerde: "Wir brauchen die Exklusivtitel um unseren Store zu etablieren, wir wissen, dass es fuer die Kunden im Moment eher unangenehm ist aber anders kommen wir auf keinen gruene Zweig und wenn es gut laeuft werden wir den Store mit der Zeit verbessern" und dann fertig aus, dannw aere das ja voll ok.
> 
> Was ich nicht packe sind diese ganzen dummen Sprueche, die er raushaut, die nichts mit dem zu tun haben, was sie eigentlich tun. Der Typ wirkt einfach unehrlich.


So wie alle anderen auch, jaja. Lol.


----------



## bligg (25. April 2019)

@Batze

Arme Batze  du tust mich echt leid,ich zahle lieber mehr dafür stimmt der service !


----------



## MrFob (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> So wie alle anderen auch, jaja. Lol.



Mir sind halt eher die Leute lieber, die Twitter am besten ganz meiden.


----------



## Solace (25. April 2019)

Was für ein Blödsinn.

Wenn's Epic / Sweeney nur um die Marge ginge, hätten's allein mit ihrem 12% Angebot alle und jeden Entwickler / Publisher ködern und ihre Plattform als "die bessere" Alternative zu Steam anbieten können. Ganz ohne Exklusivtitel.

Nein, Exklusivtitel sind einzig und allein dafür da, um Steam als Konkurrenten anzugreifen, da Epic mit ihrem Verkaufsladen nicht einmal Itch.io das Wasser reichen können. Angesichts der vorgelegten Roadmap für den Epic Game Store, wird dies auch noch eine ganze Weile so bleiben.
Das dabei auch alle anderen Anbieter wie GOG darunter leiden, ist Sweeney scheiss egal.

Für viel wahrscheinlicher halte ich das Sweeney so langsam die Probleme seiner Strategie sieht. Die Leute kaufen trotz Exklusivtitel nicht in dem Ausmass wie bei anderen Anbietern (im speziellen Steam). Hohe Ausgaben für Exklusivtitel + Ausgaben für die Entwicklung des Game Store, welche zusammen nicht mit den 12% Einnahmen gedeckt werden können = Verlustgeschäft.
Hinzu kommt das Epic damit von vielen aus der PC gaming community nun als Böser Bube angesehen wird, was dem Wachstum des Geschäftfeldes ebenfalls im Wege steht.

Nun stellt er sich hin und ruft: "Ich bin Altruist. Ich wollte Exklusivtitel gar nicht. Ich mach das nur damit alle Entwickler am Ende mehr in der Tasche haben."

Wie man eine solche PR-Aktion nicht als von vorne bis hinten erstunken und erlogen erkennen kann, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Nennt man so etwas nicht Erpressung?



lass mich kurz überlegen......nein!


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

bligg schrieb:


> @Batze
> 
> Arme Batze  du tust mich echt leid,ich zahle lieber mehr dafür stimmt der service !



Du meinst den Service den Steam Jahrelang nicht hatte. Steam hatte nachgewiesen den schlechtesten Support Überhaupt. Meinst du das?


----------



## Solace (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Du meinst den Service den Steam Jahrelang nicht hatte. Steam hatte nachgewiesen den schlechtesten Support Überhaupt. Meinst du das?



Metro Exodus hatte beim Start einige Probleme. Wo haben sich die Spieler ausgetauscht / informiert wo sie was machen können? Im Steam-forum.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Solace schrieb:


> Metro Exodus hatte beim Start einige Probleme. Wo haben sich die Spieler ausgetauscht / informiert wo sie was machen können? Im Steam-forum.



Kennst du nur das Steam Forum? Traurig das du nie woanders mal reinschaust. Es gibt da mehr Alternativen als du denkst. Da wird dir auch geholfen. Zu jedem Spiel gibt es ganz spezielle User Foren, weit außerhalb von Steam. So etwas hat heute jedes Game. Steam ist da nur ein Sammelpunkt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Echte Hilfe gibt es wie immer nur in Spezial Foren. Und da kann Steam nie mithalten.


----------



## Solace (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Kennst du nur das Steam Forum? Traurig das du nie woanders mal reinschaust. Es gibt da mehr Alternativen als du denkst. Da wird dir auch geholfen. Zu jedem Spiel gibt es ganz spezielle User Foren, weit außerhalb von Steam. So etwas hat heute jedes Game. Steam ist da nur ein Sammelpunkt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Echte Hilfe gibt es wie immer nur in Spezial Foren. Und da kann Steam nie mithalten.



Es gibt Alternativen, ja. Aber nicht beim oder vom Epic Game Store. Das war der Punkt den Du leider verpasst hast.
So wegen "Steam *hatte *nachgewiesen den schlechtesten Support Überhaupt". Ich hab Dir das entscheidende extra hervorgehoben, damit's nicht nochmal vorkommt.


----------



## BladeWND (25. April 2019)

Epic Games, Rächer der Armen... 
Eins muss man denen ja lassen, Marketing können sie gut


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Kennst du nur das Steam Forum? Traurig das du nie woanders mal reinschaust. Es gibt da mehr Alternativen als du denkst. Da wird dir auch geholfen. Zu jedem Spiel gibt es ganz spezielle User Foren, weit außerhalb von Steam. So etwas hat heute jedes Game. Steam ist da nur ein Sammelpunkt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Echte Hilfe gibt es wie immer nur in Spezial Foren. Und da kann Steam nie mithalten.



Also da muss ich mal einhaken, natürlich kann man nicht voraussetzen, dass in den Foren alles steht. Aber aus persönlicher Erfahrung findet man in den Foren zu den Spielen zu 90% immer eine Hilfe. Und die Foren sind doch der Komfort schlechthin.
Bei Google muss ich doch ebenso erst suchen, in den Foren hat man doch gleich nur spielrelevante Themen. Und durch das Steamoverlay kann man diese sogar während des Spielens benutzen, warum extra Spiel minimieren, beenden... wenn man dort eine komfortable Möglichkeit bekommt. Wobei man durch die benutzererstellten Guides noch gezielter zu bestimmten Problemen Hilfe bekommen kann. 

Ich bin da ehrlich, hab ich in irgendeinem Spiel ein Problem, sei es weil es unter Win10 nicht starten will, die Auflösung Probleme macht, es an einer bestimmten Stelle abstürzt...., suche ich schon seit mehreren Jahren zu erst immer im Steamforum des jeweiligen Spiels nach Hilfe. Ich finde einfacher geht es kaum.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Solace schrieb:


> Es gibt Alternativen, ja. Aber nicht beim oder vom Epic Game Store. Das war der Punkt den Du leider verpasst hast.
> So wegen "Steam *hatte *nachgewiesen den schlechtesten Support Überhaupt". Ich hab Dir das entscheidende extra hervorgehoben, damit's nicht nochmal vorkommt.



Ganz ehrlich. Mich interessieren nur die Spiel die ich spiele und nicht irgendein Store. Steam ist für mich nur ein Swangs Dingsda, genauso wie andere auch. Mein Gott dann habe ich eben statt 5 eben 6 oder 7 Launcher. Wo ist das Problem? Aber was ich nicht mag, alles einem in den Rachen zu Schmeißen der mir Gaming und alles was ich damit verbinde, auch meine Sammlung kaputt gemacht hat, eben G.N. Ich habe nichts gegen Steam aber der Typ ist für mich ein Gar Aus. Wie auch einige andere der Meinung sind das er mit seiner Plattform viel zerstört hat. Und das ist ein Faktum. Steam hat viel zerstört.
Regt euch über Mega Giga Byte Patches auf, unfertige Spiele und alles was dazu gehört, alles eine nachhaltige Erscheinung von Steam. Und genau das hasse ich eben daran. Daran ist Steam schuld.


----------



## Solace (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Regt euch über Mega Giga Byte Patches auf, unfertige Spiele und alles was dazu gehört, alles eine nachhaltige Erscheinung von Steam. Und genau das hasse ich eben daran. Daran ist Steam schuld.



Nochmals Blödsinn, sry. Giga grosse Patches gibt's, weil die Spiele auch einfach entsprechend mehr Datenvolumen haben. Oder wo findest noch das Game, welches auf eine 3 1/2" Disk passt. Dafür Steam die Schuld zu geben, funktioniert weder direkt noch indirekt.
Abgesehen davon kannst Du persönlich von Steam (oder irgendeinem anderen Anbieter) halten was Du willst - ist Dein gutes Recht. Daran kann und vor allem will ich nix ändern.

Nur wenn Du dann Aussagen triffst wie:
"Du meinst den Service den Steam Jahrelang nicht hatte. Steam hatte nachgewiesen den schlechtesten Support Überhaupt."
.. wo's im Thema um den Konkurrenten Epic Games Store geht, welcher diesbezüglich schlicht gar nix vorzuweisen hat, dann wird's schwierig dies noch ernst zu nehmen. Denn mit Tatsachen hat es nix mehr zu tun. Sry.


----------



## Eickes (25. April 2019)

Solace schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du dann Aussagen triffst wie:"Du meinst den Service den Steam Jahrelang nicht hatte. Steam hatte nachgewiesen den schlechtesten Support Überhaupt.".. wo's im Thema um den Konkurrenten Epic Games Store geht, welcher diesbezüglich schlicht gar nix vorzuweisen hat, dann wird's schwierig dies noch ernst zu nehmen. Denn mit Tatsachen hat es nix mehr zu tun. Sry.


welchen support bei steam meinst du? Die Foren zu den Spielen? Da SUPPORTET dich aber keiner von Steam, das machen die User nur untereinander.Aber für ein Hilfeforum brauche ich nicht Steam, dann gehe ich lieber in das Forum der Entwickler und bekomme Infos direkt aus erster Hand.


----------



## Jens238 (25. April 2019)

Eickes schrieb:


> welchen support bei steam meinst du? Die Foren zu den Spielen? Da SUPPORTET dich aber keiner von Steam, das machen die User nur untereinander.Aber für ein Hilfeforum brauche ich nicht Steam, dann gehe ich lieber in das Forum der Entwickler und bekomme Infos direkt aus erster Hand.



Nehmen wir mal Metro als Beispiel... Zeig mir mal bitte das Entwickler Support Forum... Huch... Gibt es ja gar nicht... 
Mal Google fragen... Huch... Das passende Steam Forum ist gleich auf Platz 1...

Ein Forum mit Admins und Moderatoren kostet ??? Richtig... Geld... Das sparen sich mittlerweile die meisten... 
Da wird einer abgestellt, der bei Steam ab und an im Forum was schreibt.


----------



## Jakkelien (25. April 2019)

Eickes schrieb:


> welchen support bei steam meinst du? Die Foren zu den Spielen? Da SUPPORTET dich aber keiner von Steam, das machen die User nur untereinander.Aber für ein Hilfeforum brauche ich nicht Steam, dann gehe ich lieber in das Forum der Entwickler und bekomme Infos direkt aus erster Hand.


Manche Entwickler haben ein Auge auf die Steam-Foren. Die sind eben auch ein einfacher Anlaufpunkt. Kein neuer Account notwendig und manchmal sogar direkter Draht zu Entwicklern und ja, den Support. Komfortabler geht es nicht.
Um mich auf der Hersteller-Seite extra für ein Forum anzumelden, müsste ich schon sehr verzweifelt sein... und per google nicht fündig.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Solace schrieb:


> Nochmals Blödsinn, sry. Giga grosse Patches gibt's, weil die Spiele auch einfach entsprechend mehr Datenvolumen haben. Oder wo findest noch das Game, welches auf eine 3 1/2" Disk passt. Dafür Steam die Schuld zu geben, funktioniert weder direkt noch indirekt.
> Abgesehen davon kannst Du persönlich von Steam (oder irgendeinem anderen Anbieter) halten was Du willst - ist Dein gutes Recht. Daran kann und vor allem will ich nix ändern.
> 
> Nur wenn Du dann Aussagen triffst wie:
> ...



Giga Patches gibt es weil Steam eben die Möglichgkeit geboten hat eben Spiele nicht mehr Zu Ende zu Programmieren. Alles kann Nachgepatch werden wenn alles immer Online ist. Patches gab es immer, aber nicht in diesem Umfang, und daran ist ganz Klar Steam daran Schuld, dieses fast sogenannte Always On.
Das ist Steam Schuld. Steam ist dafür mit verantwortlich das wir Unfertige Spiele bekommen. 
Daran ist Steam Schuld für diese ganze Entwicklung.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Patches gab es immer, aber nicht in diesem Umfang, und daran ist ganz Klar Steam daran Schuld, dieses fast sogenannte Always On.
> Das ist Steam Schuld. Steam ist dafür mit verantwortlich das wir Unfertige Spiele bekommen.
> Daran ist Steam Schuld für diese ganze Entwicklung.



Ich glaube ja das Internetz ist Schuld! Ohne Internetz könnte es gar kein Always On geben!Die Verantwortung liegt ganz klar bei Steve Apple. Er hat damals bei Microsoft das Internet ist bewiesen. Daran ist das Internet Schuld für die ganze Sache.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja das Internetz ist Schuld! Ohne Internetz könnte es gar kein Always On geben!



Internet gab es schon vor Steam, das mal nebenbei.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Internet gab es schon vor Steam, das mal nebenbei.



Die Pyramiden wurden aber schon wesentlich eher gebaut?!


----------



## Solace (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Giga Patches gibt es weil Steam eben die Möglichgkeit geboten hat eben Spiele nicht mehr Zu Ende zu Programmieren. Alles kann Nachgepatch werden wenn alles immer Online ist. Patches gab es immer, aber nicht in diesem Umfang, und daran ist ganz Klar Steam daran Schuld, dieses fast sogenannte Always On.
> Das ist Steam Schuld. Steam ist dafür mit verantwortlich das wir Unfertige Spiele bekommen.
> Daran ist Steam Schuld für diese ganze Entwicklung.



Ernsthaft?
Dies war eine ganz normale Entwicklung nicht nur im PC sondern im ganzen Tech-Bereich.
Früher hat man Offline-Reader genutzt um Foren-ähnliche Gebilde (Compuserve, Usenet) zu durchforsten, da Dir jede einzelne Minute online über die Telefongesellschaft abgerechnet wurde. Als Lösung wurde die Übertragunsrate der Modems hochgeschraubt. Irgendwann kam eine bezahlbare Flatrate wo es keine Rolle spielte ob mal 10 Minuten oder 10 Stunden online ist, der Preis bleibt derselbe. Die erste Konsole welche online play hatte? Dreamcast 1999 - lange vor Steam. Heutzutage sind selbst Kühlschränke online.
Und daran soll jetzt Steam Schuld sein? Nochmals: ernsthaft?

Giga Patches. The Witcher 3 installation: 50 giga. Elder Scrolls Morrowind: 2 giga. Welches Spiel benötigt wohl die grösseren patches und warum?

Aber nee.... Steam is Schuld. Auch an der Klimaerwärmung und den Abgasen die aus den Autos kommen.... ^^
/sarkarsmus aus


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Giga Patches gibt es weil Steam eben die Möglichgkeit geboten hat eben Spiele nicht mehr Zu Ende zu Programmieren. Alles kann Nachgepatch werden wenn alles immer Online ist. Patches gab es immer, aber nicht in diesem Umfang, und daran ist ganz Klar Steam daran Schuld, dieses fast sogenannte Always On.
> Das ist Steam Schuld. Steam ist dafür mit verantwortlich das wir Unfertige Spiele bekommen.
> Daran ist Steam Schuld für diese ganze Entwicklung.



so ein käse. an dieser entwicklung ist das aufkommen von breitbandigem internet "schuld", wenn man so will.
wie man das hätte verhindern können, weiß ich nicht. nur steam ist dafür originär natürlich nicht verantwortlich zu machen. 

das aufkommen von drm- bzw account-bindung könnte man hingegen vielleicht durchaus valve in die schuhe schieben. hier hat steamworks nunmal den standard gesetzt. ob es auch ohne steam so gekommen wäre, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. kann sein, muss aber nicht. auf den konsolen gibts bekanntlich jedenfalls bis heute keine account-bindung.


----------



## stormwind82 (25. April 2019)

Pfff Steam lacht über Epic schon die ganze Zeit. Netter versuch mit so ner passiv/aggresiven Message versuchen einzulenken!


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

stormwind82 schrieb:


> Pfff Steam lacht über Epic schon die ganze Zeit. Netter versuch mit so ner passiv/aggresiven Message versuchen einzulenken!



Steam kämpft gerade so etwas wie ums Überleben. Nicht nur weil Epic da ist, Epic ist der Kick, sondern weil andere sehen das sie gegen Steam angehen können. Steam wird Überleben, aber nicht mehr der Monopolist sein. Und das ist gut so.
Gabe Nevell alles in den Rachen zu schieben für seine Lethargie , damit ist es nun mal Vorbei, und das ist gut so.
Epic ist bestimmt nicht das beste, das gebe ich zu, aber sie Rütteln den Markt auf. Der Monopolist Steam muss mal zeigen ob mehr dahintersteckt als nur dumme Sprüche. Jetzt wird sich zeigen wie User Freundlich Steam wirklich ist. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## MrFob (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Steam kämpft gerade so etwas wie ums Überleben.



Ok, woher nimmst du diese Info? Bisher scheint mir Steam sehr gelassen (lies: eigentlich gar nicht grossartig) auf Epic oder sonst jemanden zu reagieren.



> Steam wird Überleben, aber nicht mehr der Monopolist sein. Und das ist gut so..



Das sehe ich auch so WENN diese Exklusiv-Scheisse endlich wieder aufhoert bzw. zumindest nicht noch weiter eskaliert. Wenn du naemlich recht hast und Steam wirklich Stress bekommt, dann waere ja deren naechster logischer Schritt sich auch Exklusiv-Deals zu sichern. Und Schwupps haben wir zwar kein Quasi-Monopol mehr, sind dafuer aber als Kunden quasi der Spielball in einem Krieg zwischen den Stores, die ihr Geld dann lieber in irgendwelche Deals mit Publishern investieren als mit Features um Kunden zu werben (siehe wie es mit den Konsolen lange Zeit lief). Und das ist fuer uns Kunden dann auch nicht besser.

Wie gesagt, ich fand den aufstrebenden Epic Store auch erstmal gut. Ich hatte mir erhofft, dass damit die Plattformen um die Kunden ringen indem sie coole Features, tolle Benutzeroberflaechen und die beste DRM Politik anbieten und auch immer wieder tolle Sales Events und so was veranstalten. Aber danach sieht es ja zumindest auf absehbare Zeit wohl erstmal nicht wirklich aus. Wenn das mal irgendwann noch kommt, DANN koennen wir darueber reden wie cool es ist, dass Steams Marktmacht gebrochen wurde. Im Moment sehe ich aber rein von der Kundenfreundlichkeit her Steam nach wie vor weit vor Epic, die da erstmal ordentlich aufholen muessen und einen Vorteil fuer uns Kunden sehe ich auch nicht in der derzeitigen Situation.


----------



## Paddi1232 (25. April 2019)

Eigentlich ein brillanter Zug von Epic. Die große Schwachstelle von Steam ist ja offensichtlich die hohe Umsatzbeteiligung. Auf den Zug mit "wir nehmen viel weniger als Steam" können halt jederzeit noch andere Entwickler aufspringen. Wenn Steam da jetzt nachzieht gibt es wieder absolut keinen Anreiz mehr für neue Entwickler in das Geschäft einzusteigen und Valve und Epic können sich den Markt untereinander aufteilen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so WENN diese Exklusiv-Scheisse endlich wieder aufhoert bzw. zumindest nicht noch weiter eskaliert. Wenn du naemlich recht hast und Steam wirklich Stress bekommt, dann waere ja deren naechster logischer Schritt sich auch Exklusiv-Deals zu sichern. (...) Und das ist fuer uns Kunden dann auch nicht besser.



hm, ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich so schlimm wäre: sowohl epic als auch valve sitzen auf wahren geldbergen. wenn dieses geld zumindest teilweise in die industrie gepumpt wird, kann das unter umständen sogar absolut von vorteil für den kunden sein. muss nicht, kann aber. 



> Und Schwupps haben wir zwar kein Quasi-Monopol mehr, sind dafuer aber als Kunden quasi der Spielball in einem Krieg zwischen den Stores, die ihr Geld dann lieber in irgendwelche Deals mit Publishern investieren als mit Features um Kunden zu werben (siehe wie es mit den Konsolen lange Zeit lief).



"spielball" der stores? sorry, aber ich halte das für eine totale überdramatisierung der (möglichen) situation. pc-gamer befinden sich doch diesbezüglich in einer absoluten luxus-position: alles, was sie tun müss(t)en, ist, einen weiteren client zu installieren. zu den tollen bzw fehlenden features nur kurz mein ganz persönlicher senf: was nutze ich bei steam? ich aktiviere spiele, lade sie runter (inklusive updates) und spiele sie natürlich - das wars. ansonsten nutze ich genau nichts von steam iirc. damit bin ich vielleicht nicht die benchmark, keine frage, aber so ganz alleine stehe ich mit diesem nutzungsverhalten wohl auch kaum da.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> lass mich kurz überlegen......nein!


Jein, ich sehe es zwiegespalten.
Epic versucht hier zwanghaft ein Reaktion von Valve zu erhalten was Valve bisher vermieden hat.
Jede Form von Reaktion würde man vermutlich ohnehin als Zeichen der Schwäche von Valve auslegen, also fährt man den sicheren Ignoranzkurs weiter und Epic kann sich nun scheinheilig darauf ausruhen.





MrFob schrieb:


> Bisher scheint mir Steam sehr gelassen (lies: eigentlich gar nicht grossartig) auf Epic oder sonst jemanden zu reagieren.


genau deswegen !




Batze schrieb:


> Kennst du nur das Steam Forum? Traurig das du nie woanders mal reinschaust. Es gibt da mehr Alternativen als du denkst. Da wird dir auch geholfen. Zu jedem Spiel gibt es ganz spezielle User Foren, weit außerhalb von Steam. So etwas hat heute jedes Game. Steam ist da nur ein Sammelpunkt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.





Eickes schrieb:


> Aber für ein Hilfeforum brauche ich nicht Steam, dann gehe ich lieber in das Forum der Entwickler und bekomme Infos direkt aus erster Hand.


Hier haben wir aber die besondere Konstellation





Jens238 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal Metro als Beispiel... Zeig mir mal bitte das Entwickler Support Forum... Huch... Gibt es ja gar nicht....


Leider ja !

Ich finde es übel das Entwickler kein eigenes Forum haben, aber spätestens der Publisher solltehier Abhilfe schaffen und den Entwickler verpflichten dann dort das Feedback aufzunehmen!
Alle anderen Foren nebst Sozialmedienrotz würde ich ignorieren lassen, bestenfalls ein Thread/Sticky rein das ernsthaftes Feedback nur im Hausforum zu geschehen hat.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich so schlimm wäre: sowohl epic als auch valve sitzen auf wahren geldbergen. wenn dieses geld zumindest teilweise in die industrie gepumpt wird, kann das unter umständen sogar absolut von vorteil für den kunden sein. muss nicht, kann aber.


Sehe ich auch so. Beide haben Milliarden. Der Unterschied ist, Epic hatte schon immer Millionen, schon weit vor Steam, hat sich aber nicht so richtig getraut, wie andere auch Steam anzugreifen. Steam sitzt selbst schon längst auf Milliarden, aber nur bei einem, bei Gabe Nevell und macht eigentlich außerhalb von Valve/steam gar nichts. Steam wäre schon viel weiter wenn andere auch mal das sagen hätten.
Es sieht alles so toll aus, von wegen OS/Linux usw. aber eigentlich machen sie gar nichts, nur Intern. das ist das Problem was ich sehe. Viele Produkte sind, finde ich selbst richtig gut, aber alles nur Steam gebunden, das ist der Fehler. Und genau das wird Steam jetzt zum Verhängniss, alles nur Steam gebunden.
Alles, wirklich alles ist Steam gebunden. Die eigene Engine, kennt kaum jemand, warum wohl? Kennt jemand im Jahr 2018-2019 Spiele mit dieser Engine, Nö. Und warum, weil Steam gebunden. Das will eben niemand haben. Das Pad, wie ich finde eine tolle Geschichte, aber Steam gebunden. Als ob es keine Spieler geben würde außerhalb von Steam.
Das OS, also SteamOS, eine einzige Pleite. Steam gebunden und dann auch nur eine Abschrift eines anderen Linux Systems. Und natürlich Steam gebunden.
Steam macht sich mit seinen Bindungen selbst kaputt.
Selbst Schuld. Jetzt kommt die Quittung für falsches und Ego Denken wenn man Monopolist ist und denkt es würde nie etwas anderes eintreten.
Steam ist bestimmt nicht kaputt, aber die Tage sind gezählt wo Steam das alleinige Sagen mal hatte.
Die Alleinherrschaft von Steam  ist Geschichte. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## K0fferFisch (25. April 2019)

Also mal ganz davon abgesehen ob steam jetzt Schuld am Bienensterben und nächtlichen Wadenkrämpfen hat . Oder ob der Epic Typ ein heuchlerischer "Gutmensch" ist der vermutlich auch noch die SPD wählt. Eins geht mir partout nicht in den Schädel.
In wirklich ausnahmslos jeder Branche (auch Gaming) belebt Konkurrenz das Geschäft und nutzt am Ende dem Verbraucher.
Nur wir Gamer sind so ein sektenartiges Volk die "keinen Gott neben ihrem dulden".

Das ist schon sehr merkwürdig... 

Man könnte dem auch ne Chance geben und sehen wie man das für sich positiv nutzen kann. 

Statt zu sagen:"Geil epic, zeigt was 8hr könnt. Okay.. Das ist nicht so cool, aber wenn ihr das so und so macht damn kauf ich bei euch. Ey steam, kannste das besser? Lass mal sehen. Ja klasse ist ja noch besser. Guck mal Epic wie der steam das macht.... Usw."

Das Ende vom Lied wären lauter Verbesserungen für die Nutzer. 

Aber nö... Wir haten alles kaputt...


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Die eigene Engine, kennt kaum jemand, warum wohl? (...) Und warum, weil Steam gebunden.



das stimmt nicht.

die source engine ist und war immer ein flop. keine ahnung warum. nur hat das mit der store-diskussion jetzt eher wenig (bis gar nix) zu tun. ist 'ne andere baustelle.


----------



## MrFob (25. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich so schlimm wäre: sowohl epic als auch valve sitzen auf wahren geldbergen. wenn dieses geld zumindest teilweise in die industrie gepumpt wird, kann das unter umständen sogar absolut von vorteil für den kunden sein. muss nicht, kann aber.


Das kann (!) vielleicht bei den kleineren privat gefuehrten Unternehmen was ausmachen. Bei den grossen Publishern wie Ubisoft, die Aktienunternehmen sind und so oder so auf totale Gewinnmaximierung gehen muessen glaube ich aber eher nicht, dass dies viel ausmachen wird.



> "spielball" der stores? sorry, aber ich halte das für eine totale überdramatisierung der (möglichen) situation. pc-gamer befinden sich doch diesbezüglich in einer absoluten luxus-position: alles, was sie tun müss(t)en, ist, einen weiteren client zu installieren. zu den tollen bzw fehlenden features nur kurz mein ganz persönlicher senf: was nutze ich bei steam? ich aktiviere spiele, lade sie runter (inklusive updates) und spiele sie natürlich - das wars. ansonsten nutze ich genau nichts von steam iirc. damit bin ich vielleicht nicht die benchmark, keine frage, aber so ganz alleine stehe ich mit diesem nutzungsverhalten wohl auch kaum da.


Ok, ich gebe zu, meine Wortwahl war vielleicht etwas melodramatisch, aber du weisst hoffentlich trotzdem worauf ich hinaus will.
Und das es bei den Clients keinen Verbesserungsbedarf gibt, dem will ich aber entschieden widersprechen, obwohl ich genau wie du das ganze social Zeug auch nicht nutze. Allein bei Steam (dem mMn derzeit besten Launcher, was die Benutzerfreundlichkeit angeht) habe ich eine ganzen Liste an Verbesserungswuenschen, von mehr Customisation Optionen in der Bibliothek, ueber besser Verwaltung der Spiele in Kathegorien mit Unterordnern bis hin zu besserer Patch-Verwaltung fuer die Spiele, mehr Offline Funktionalitaet und mehr Kuration in den Store Page (z.B. User Reviews, etc.).
Da geht noch einiges und da koennte eine wirklich offene Konkurrenz zwischen den Plattformen, wo sich der Kunde auch aussuchen kann wo er sein Spiel am Ende kauft wirklich einen positiven Druck ausloesen.


Zur Steam gebundenen Source Engine, Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines gibt's auch schon seit Ewigkeiten auf GOG. Und wie gesagt, wenn Epic seine eigenen Produkte bei sich behaelt finde ich das voellig fair, da habe ich gar nichts dagegen.


----------



## Leuenzahn (25. April 2019)

Naja, irgendwie hat man ja eher den Eindruck, daß das mit den Gratistiteln und dem Exklusiv eher so ein Faß ohne Boden ist, eine Subvention, welche sich nicht rechnet, aber halt zum Anheizen gedacht ist. 

Wenn die aber so weiterschieben und sich dies noch zusätzlich im Klingelbeutel bemerkbar macht, dann wird sich Valve irgendwann bewegen müßen. Wenn schon nicht an Half Life 3, dann wenigstens bei der Shoppolitik.


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Natürlich kaufe ich überall ein, da wo es für mich am günstigsten ist. Ist doch logisch. Macht doch jeder, oder? Ich bin nicht Steam gebunden. Niemand ist das!


Ähm, nein.

CDs kaufe ich größtenteils beim Laden in der Stadt. Auch wenn das mitunter 5 Euro mehr kostet, Einfach weil ich gerne den Laden in der Stadt unterstütze und zu seinem Überleben beitragen möchte.


----------



## rldml (26. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es sieht alles so toll aus, von wegen OS/Linux usw. aber eigentlich machen sie gar nichts, nur Intern. das ist das Problem was ich sehe. Viele Produkte sind, finde ich selbst richtig gut, aber alles nur Steam gebunden, das ist der Fehler. Und genau das wird Steam jetzt zum Verhängniss, alles nur Steam gebunden.



Wie jetzt?!? Steam bindet seinen Kram an seinen Store?!? Werft den Purschen zu Poden!!!   



> Alles, wirklich alles ist Steam gebunden. Die eigene Engine, kennt kaum jemand, warum wohl? Kennt jemand im Jahr 2018-2019 Spiele mit dieser Engine, Nö. Und warum, weil Steam gebunden.



Nee, weil andere Engines heutzutage einfach viel mehr können. Source ist auf dem Stand, den wir in Portal 2 bestaunen durften. Sieht nett aus, das wars dann aber auch. 



> Das will eben niemand haben. Das Pad, wie ich finde eine tolle Geschichte, aber Steam gebunden. Als ob es keine Spieler geben würde außerhalb von Steam.



Valve ist nunmal nicht einfach ein Hardware-Lieferant, sondern die bringen Hardware nur auf den Markt, um ihr Hauptprodukt besser auf dem Markt zu positionieren. Und wäre der Controller ein echter Erfolg gewesen, gäbe es inzwischen Nachahmungen, die ohne Store auskommen. 

Ich mag das Steampad auch, aber sich über die Bindung aufzuregen ist irgendwie hohl.



> Das OS, also SteamOS, eine einzige Pleite. Steam gebunden und dann auch nur eine Abschrift eines anderen Linux Systems. Und natürlich Steam gebunden.
> Steam macht sich mit seinen Bindungen selbst kaputt.



SteamOS ist nur ein Bestandteil der allgemeinen Linux-Strategie von Valve. Ob man die zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt als gescheitert betrachten kann, halte ich für zu früh.



> Selbst Schuld. Jetzt kommt die Quittung für falsches und Ego Denken wenn man Monopolist ist und denkt es würde nie etwas anderes eintreten.
> Steam ist bestimmt nicht kaputt, aber die Tage sind gezählt wo Steam das alleinige Sagen mal hatte.
> Die Alleinherrschaft von Steam  ist Geschichte. Und das ist gut so.



Da stimme ich dir teilweise zu. Es wäre definitiv gut, dass Steam nicht der einzige relevante Marktteilnehmer in diesem Segment wäre.


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2019)

K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Eins geht mir partout nicht in den Schädel.
> In wirklich ausnahmslos jeder Branche (auch Gaming) belebt Konkurrenz das Geschäft und nutzt am Ende dem Verbraucher.
> Nur wir Gamer sind so ein sektenartiges Volk die "keinen Gott neben ihrem dulden".
> 
> Das ist schon sehr merkwürdig...


Das ist nicht großartig merkwürdig, sondern liegt einfach daran, daß Software besondere Eigenschaften hat, die in keinster Weise auf andere Branchen übertragbar sind. Daher gelten dort andere Regeln und natürlich auch andere Zu- und Abneigungen bezüglich bestimmter Punkte bei den Kunden.
In keiner anderen Brache kann man zB derart gezwungen werden, Zusatzprogramme/-produkte zu installieren/nutzen, die man gar nicht haben will.

Man stelle sich vor, das Fleisch von Fleischer Müller könnte man nur in der "Müller"-Pfanne anbraten. Für das Fleisch von Fleischer Schmidt bräuchte man noch  die "Schmidt"-Pfanne, obwohl beide Pfannen genau das Gleiche sind ...
Oder die Bücher der Buchhandlung Meier wären nur im Licht der Leselampe von denen lesbar.
Oder man könnte die Tabletten der Apotheke X nur in der Apotheke X einnehmen, aber nicht in der Apotheke Y oder gar zu Hause.
Oder man könnte auf dem Schreibpapier X nur dann schreiben, wenn man den Kugelschreiber des Schreibwarenhandels benutzt . Auch wenn exakt dasselbe Papier bei der Konkurrenz zu haben ist (und man dort ebenfalls nur _mit deren _Kugelschreiber darauf schreiben kann).

Und es gibt ja noch weitere einzigartige Eigenschaften:
Man kauft sich ein Auto und kann jederzeit spontan das Aussehen wechseln, wenn man einen entsprechenden DLC (Direkte Lack Convertierung)  dazu gekauft hat.
In dem gekauften Buch gibt es jedes Jahr zu Ostern ein extra Kapitel, in dem die Protagonisten in Urlaub fahren.
Zu Weihnachten enthalten Musik CDs einen weihnachtlichen Bonustrack, der nach Weihnachten aber auch wieder verschwindet.
Man kann einen Film auch so sehen, daß der Antagonist die Rolle des Protagonisten einnimmt.
Mit dem Season Paß gibt es bei jeder Pfannenbenutzung eine Packung eines zufälligen Gemüses der Saison nach Hause geliefert.
Es kann auf 10 Meter genau erfaßt werden, an welchen Orten du deinen Kugelschreiber benutzt, um die Aufstellung von Kugelschreiber Werbungen zu optimieren. Natürlich wird dabei auch erfaßt, was du gerade schreibst und selbstredend hast du zugestimmt, daß deine selbst geschriebenen Daten weiter verarbeitet werden.
Ein Regal, das nur dann benutzbar ist, wenn du das Licht einschaltest.  Ansonsten haust du nur mit den Flossen vor eine Glasscheibe und kommst nicht an die Tassen und Teller heran.
Eine Waschmaschine, deren Kochwaschgang du separat kaufen oder gar als Abo monatlich mieten mußt.
Oder simpel ein Stuhl, auf den du dich erst setzen kannst, wenn du beim Support deinen Namen genannt hast. Dann kannst du aber auch direkt den Tisch und den Wandschrank ohne weiteren Anruf nutzen. 

Und mit Software kann man noch viele andere Dinge machen, die sich in keinster Weise sinnvoll in die Realität übertragen lassen:
Ein Buchregal könnte die Bücher auf Zuruf nach Veröffentlichungsjahr, Autorname, Buchtitel oder Genre sortieren oder gar ein bestimmtes Buch auf dein Lesesofa werfen.
Man könnte eine Pfanne herstellen, in der man kein Wasser kochen kann. Aber mit dem richtigen Rezept geht das dann doch. 
Man könnte jede Pflanze im Garten in rot wachsen lassen, egal ob Apfel, Gurke oder Salat.
Man kann ein ganz kleines Regal herstellen, das aber nur in riesigen Räumen funktioniert.
Man könnte einen Hut kaufen, der einen automatisch im aktuell angesagten Stil schminkt.
Man könnte als Handwerker einen Werkzeugkasten aus dem Nichts erschaffen, mal eben die Wände röntgen, alle nichttragenden Wandelemente entfernen und die Wände um 90° gedreht komplett wieder aufbauen, ohne die Möbel zu umzustellen.  Und natürlich ohne jegliche Rohstoffkosten dasselbe Haus mit einem Fingerschnipp direkt daneben nochmal aufbauen.


Kurz: Software ist anders. Die kann man nicht einfach so mit anderen Artikeln vergleichen, weil dort ganz andere Möglichkeiten vorherrschen.


----------



## LordCricketGround (26. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm, nein.
> 
> CDs kaufe ich größtenteils beim Laden in der Stadt. Auch wenn das mitunter 5 Euro mehr kostet, Einfach weil ich gerne den Laden in der Stadt unterstütze und zu seinem Überleben beitragen möchte.



War ja klar, das irgendjemand das Wort "jeder" wieder wörtlich nehmen muss... 
Zumal dies selbst bei dir sicherlich die absolute Ausnahme ist, oder willst du uns hier allen ernstes erzählen, du kaufst überall zuallererst im Hinblick auf das Wohlergehen des Händlers?


----------



## LordCricketGround (26. April 2019)

K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Also mal ganz davon abgesehen ob steam jetzt Schuld am Bienensterben und nächtlichen Wadenkrämpfen hat . Oder ob der Epic Typ ein heuchlerischer "Gutmensch" ist der vermutlich auch noch die SPD wählt. Eins geht mir partout nicht in den Schädel.
> In wirklich ausnahmslos jeder Branche (auch Gaming) belebt Konkurrenz das Geschäft und nutzt am Ende dem Verbraucher.
> Nur wir Gamer sind so ein sektenartiges Volk die "keinen Gott neben ihrem dulden".
> 
> Das ist schon sehr merkwürdig...


Jo, Steam nimmt 18% mehr als Epic und der Steam-User freut sich noch, dass er für sein Geld 18% weniger Inhalt bekommt, denn da wirds natürlich eingespart. Steam war am Anfang genauso böse wie jetzt Epic, so ist es heute eben, Neu = Böse... Das mit dem Gott trifft es ziemlich genau.


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2019)

Ich lese den Thread gar nicht mehr durch... ich kenne die Stammuser und ihre Meinungen.
Und sie kennen sie ebenfalls. Trotzdem fährt man sich wahrscheinlich hier wieder an die Karre, dass es grenzwertig wird.
Stimmts?
Egal

Ich nehme hier jemanden, der genau so polarisiert wie (Derek Smart):
Gaming-People sind Divas (Nimmt sich selber dabei nicht aus).

Habt weiterhin fun hier und lasst euch am Leben. Es geht um SPIELE!


----------



## Jens238 (26. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es sieht alles so toll aus, von wegen OS/Linux usw. aber eigentlich machen sie gar nichts, nur Intern. das ist das Problem was ich sehe. Viele Produkte sind, finde ich selbst richtig gut, aber alles nur Steam gebunden, das ist der Fehler. Und genau das wird Steam jetzt zum Verhängniss, alles nur Steam gebunden.


Ähm... Was denkst Du ist Valve?? Die Wohlfahrt?? Natürlich entwickelt Valve primär für sein eigenes Ökosystem... 



Batze schrieb:


> Die eigene Engine, kennt kaum jemand, warum wohl? Kennt jemand im Jahr 2018-2019 Spiele mit dieser Engine, Nö. Und warum, weil Steam gebunden.


Ähm... Nö... Titanfall 1 + 2 laufen auf Basis der Source Engine und beide Teile gibt es nur bei Origin... Apex Legends gibt es auch nicht bei Steam... Aber jetzt kommts... Trommelwirbel... Source Engine...


----------



## OldMCJimBob (26. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht.
> 
> die source engine ist und war immer ein flop. keine ahnung warum. nur hat das mit der store-diskussion jetzt eher wenig (bis gar nix) zu tun. ist 'ne andere baustelle.



War sie das? Ist ne ehrlich gemeinte Frage. Ich fand die Engine zu Release, in Half Life 2, technisch beeindruckend. Danach konnte sie Valve in zahlreichen Eigenproduktionen, von Counter Strike über Day Of Defeat, Portal, Dota, Team Fortress usw. verwursten, und mit Titanfall, Left for Dead und Vampire u.a. gab es doch auch einige Third Party Releases. Für mich klingt das total erfolgreich. 
Das es mehr Spiele mit der Unreal-Engine gibt ist klar, aber ich hatte nie den Eindruck, dass Valve da überhaupt hin wollte, sondern hätte ihre Ambition, sich eine "eigene" Engine zu leisten, mit der von EA und der Frostbite-Engine verglichen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> War sie das? Ist ne ehrlich gemeinte Frage. Ich fand die Engine zu Release, in Half Life 2, technisch beeindruckend. Danach konnte sie Valve in zahlreichen Eigenproduktionen, von Counter Strike über Day Of Defeat, Portal, Dota, Team Fortress usw. verwursten, und mit Titanfall, Left for Dead und Vampire u.a. gab es doch auch einige Third Party Releases. Für mich klingt das total erfolgreich.
> Das es mehr Spiele mit der Unreal-Engine gibt ist klar, aber ich hatte nie den Eindruck, dass Valve da überhaupt hin wollte, sondern hätte ihre Ambition, sich eine "eigene" Engine zu leisten, mit der von EA und der Frostbite-Engine verglichen.



die frage ist tatsächlich, ob valve jemals mit unreal, cryengine etc. konkurrieren _wollte_. allerdings würde ich mir dann die frage stellen: warum eigentlich nicht? third-party-licensing, und zwar nicht etwa plattform-gebunden, war und ist (siehe eben titanfall 1/2 sowie ganz aktuell apex legends) ja offensichtlich möglich. und technisch war die source engine ebenfalls ziemlich vorne dabei. der vergleich mit ea / frostbite hinkt imo: ea ist ein massenhersteller mit unzähligen releases im jahr. valve nicht. 

ist aber viel spekulation dabei. zugegeben,


----------



## K0fferFisch (26. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kurz: Software ist anders. Die kann man nicht einfach so mit anderen Artikeln vergleichen, weil dort ganz andere Möglichkeiten vorherrschen.



Wenn ich deinen Beitrag so verstehe dass Ging etwas emotionales ist verstehe ich dich. Allerdings bin ich dennoch der Meinung dass Konkurrenz gut ist und man da viel rationaler rangehen sollte. 

Ansonsten finde ich dass deine Vergleiche stark hinken. Das was du an Problemen ansprichst ist ein generelles Problem der Digitalisierung der Spiele. Und das ist in jedem store so. Dass worum es hier geht ist mMn ein wenig einfacher in die Realität zu übertragen. 
Ein Ikea Regal bekomme ich nur bei Ikea... Ich hole jetzt nicht so aus aber ich denke dir fallen auch noch genug Beispiele ein. 
Aber das ist da auch kein Problem... Kaufe ich es halt bei Ikea. Da ist ein neuer Möbelmarkt? Kann man sich angucken oder ignorieren... Dann muss man halt auf deren Produkte verzichten. Aber jetzt stell dir mal vor da würden Leute vor dem Laden gegen dessen bloße Existenz protestieren....


----------



## MichaelG (26. April 2019)

Chronik schrieb:


> Schadet sich Epic Games Store (EGS), mit der Aussage damit nicht selbst??? Den ich glaube das Steam dann wieder viele (auch exklusive Deals) im Store haben wird!? Steam hat einfach die besser Plattform, besseren Store und mehr User  als z.Z. EGS.
> 
> Also ich habe kein EGS Client (zum glück aber das ist nur btw.)!



Ich bezweifle, daß Sweeney sich an seine Aussagen hält. Er macht immer mal wieder das Gegenteil davon was man kurz zuvor gesagt hatte. Daher setze ich nicht viel darauf was er sagt. Dafür klaffen zwischen Aussage und letztendlicher „Tat“ bei Epic oft zu starke Differenzen.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2019)

LordCricketGround schrieb:


> Jo, Steam nimmt 18% mehr als Epic und der Steam-User freut sich noch, dass er für sein Geld 18% weniger Inhalt bekommt, denn da wirds natürlich eingespart. Steam war am Anfang genauso böse wie jetzt Epic, so ist es heute eben, Neu = Böse... Das mit dem Gott trifft es ziemlich genau.



Hä? Was meinst du mit der Aussage, der Kunde bekommt 18 Prozent weniger Inhalt? 
Bisher kosten die Spiele bei Epic und Steam exakt gleichviel. Mit leichtem Vorteil bei Steam durch Sales und 3rd Party Verkäufer von Steam Keys, die Titel schon zum Start oft mit ordentlichen Rabatten anbieten.

Ich sehe also nirgends, dass die Publisher die günstigeren Gebühren bei Epic an den Kunden weiterreichen, bisher streichen sie das Geld halt selbst ein.


----------



## K0fferFisch (26. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hä? Was meinst du mit der Aussage, der Kunde bekommt 18 Prozent weniger Inhalt?
> Bisher kosten die Spiele bei Epic und Steam exakt gleichviel. Mit leichtem Vorteil bei Steam durch Sales und 3rd Party Verkäufer von Steam Keys, die Titel schon zum Start oft mit ordentlichen Rabatten anbieten.
> 
> Ich sehe also nirgends, dass die Publisher die günstigeren Gebühren bei Epic an den Kunden weiterreichen, bisher streichen sie das Geld halt selbst ein.



Ich schätze mal er meint dass dann 18% mehr in Spieleentwicklung investiert wird. Was, wie ich glaube, Wunschdenken ist


----------



## bitschleuder (26. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, daß Sweeney sich an seine Aussagen hält. Er macht immer mal wieder das Gegenteil davon was man kurz zuvor gesagt hatte. Daher setze ich nicht viel darauf was er sagt. Dafür klaffen zwischen Aussage und letztendlicher „Tat“ bei Epic oft zu starke Differenzen.


Das ist genau wie in der Politik. Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2019)

K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal er meint dass dann 18% mehr in Spieleentwicklung investiert wird. Was, wie ich glaube, Wunschdenken ist



Das würde ja ohnehin keinen Sinn machen, steigt der Umsatz um 18 Prozent müssen ja auch z.B. mehr Steuern gezahlt werden, entsprechend ist der Gewinnzuwachs ja fernab davon.
Und bei der Spieleentwicklung wird sicherlich auch mit Budgets gerechnet, dass einige Firmen das nicht können ist klar, da würden dann aber meist selbst 10 Prozent mehr an Investition nicht viel ausmachen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2019)

K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal er meint dass dann 18% mehr in Spieleentwicklung investiert wird. Was, wie ich glaube, Wunschdenken ist



hm, zumindest teilweise werden diese möglichen mehreinnahmen natürlich in die entwicklung fließen. bei kleineren indies mutmaßlich sogar zu 100%.


----------



## K0fferFisch (26. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, zumindest teilweise werden diese möglichen mehreinnahmen natürlich in die entwicklung fließen. bei kleineren indies mutmaßlich sogar zu 100%.



Mag sein, allerdings glaube ich nicht dass das so signifikant ist dass wir x% mehr Spiel bekommen werden.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2019)

K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Mag sein, allerdings glaube ich nicht dass das so signifikant ist dass wir x% mehr Spiel bekommen werden.



ich denke schon, dass sich auf qualität oder sogar fortbestand eines indie-entwicklers auswirken kann. wenn wir mal von identischen verkäufen ausgehen, machen sich diese deutlich geringeren abgaben sicherlich ziemlich direkt bemerkbar. wir müssen vielleicht mal davon abkommen, nur von den paar wenigen dickschiffen der branche auszugehen, die jährlich milliardenumsätze einfahren. indie-entwicklung ist hartes business. selbst ein größerer und bekannter indie wie obsidian ist bekanntlich jahrelang nur haarscharf der pleite entgangen. warum hat sich obsidian wohl von microsoft übernehmen lassen? sicher nicht, weil sie ein dickes festgeldkonto haben. und für 3-mann-studios gilt das natürlich erst recht.

ich sage nicht, dass das alles so eintreten _wird_. aber es _kann_ meiner meinung nach zumindest. und nein, ich will epic hier auch nicht als retter der branche hinstellen. nur haben einige studios garantiert an den hohen abgaben an steam und co. zu leiden. bei einem über steam vertriebenen unreal-spiel, und davon gibts ne menge, wandern satte 35% direkt mal in die taschen anderer. so viel bleibt da letztendlich nicht über.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2019)

Da muss man dann aber auch bedenken, dass diese ganzen Indie-Studios ohne Steam überhaupt nicht existieren würden.


----------



## Jens238 (26. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da muss man dann aber auch bedenken, dass diese ganzen Indie-Studios ohne Steam überhaupt nicht existieren würden.



Und wenn doch, dann mit nem dicken Publisher im Rücken der den größten Teil der Einnahmen bekommt. Und das sind mehr als nur 30%.


----------



## K0fferFisch (26. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich denke schon, dass sich auf qualität oder sogar fortbestand eines indie-entwicklers auswirken kann. wenn wir mal von identischen verkäufen ausgehen, machen sich diese deutlich geringeren abgaben sicherlich ziemlich direkt bemerkbar. wir müssen vielleicht mal davon abkommen, nur von den paar wenigen dickschiffen der branche auszugehen, die jährlich milliardenumsätze einfahren. indie-entwicklung ist hartes business. selbst ein größerer und bekannter indie wie obsidian ist bekanntlich jahrelang nur haarscharf der pleite entgangen. warum hat sich obsidian wohl von microsoft übernehmen lassen? sicher nicht, weil sie ein dickes festgeldkonto haben. und für 3-mann-studios gilt das natürlich erst recht.
> 
> ich sage nicht, dass das alles so eintreten _wird_. aber es _kann_ meiner meinung nach zumindest. und nein, ich will epic hier auch nicht als retter der branche hinstellen. nur haben einige studios garantiert an den hohen abgaben an steam und co. zu leiden. bei einem über steam vertriebenen unreal-spiel, und davon gibts ne menge, wandern satte 35% direkt mal in die taschen anderer. so viel bleibt da letztendlich nicht über.



Ich glaube du hast mich zum Teil missverstanden. Dass das für kleine Entwickler das Überleben sichern kann bestreite ich gar nicht. Und das ist auch gut so. Ich glaube halt eher dass sie aus diesem Grund mit dem Geld eher Kapital aufbauen. Was ja auch richtig ist. Aber davon haben wir jetzt nicht direkt mehr content in einem Spiel. 

Also ja du hast Recht, aber.... (siehe oben)


----------



## K0fferFisch (26. April 2019)

Ach heutzutage hast du doch kaum Vertriebswege. Wer was verkaufen will macht sich ne Webseite und stellt das Ding online. Mann muss halt in Werbung investieren. Muss man bei der Masse bei Steak aber jetzt auch. Also ich halte steam jetzt nicht für den Messias der indie Studios.


----------



## Hurshi (26. April 2019)

Und wenn es endlich alle rallen würden das man den Epicstore nicht benutzen sollte , was man wissen sollte wenn man immer die Beiträge liest , schlechter Launcher , Spionagetool etc , dann würde dieses Problem von selbst lösen aber leider kaufen immernoch viel zu viele dort .
Und was "Tweety", "Schweini" oder was auch immer erzählt is eh sowas von sinnlos da er seine Meinung eh alle paar Stunden ändert.
Bis heute seh ich kein Spiel was weniger kostet ,weil das was durch die % die Entwickler mehr bekommen die Kunden spüren sollten  , was vor Monaten versprochen wurde .
Lasst endlich die Finger von Epicstore dann wird alles gut  . Wem die % bei Steam zu viel sind soll sein Spiel auf DVD verkaufen oder in nem eigenen Launcher ^^ .


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da muss man dann aber auch bedenken, dass diese ganzen Indie-Studios ohne Steam überhaupt nicht existieren würden.



auch darüber könnte man trefflich streiten. steam hat aber sicherlich seinen teil zum indie-boom beigetragen, da will ich nicht widersprechen.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2019)

K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Ach heutzutage hast du doch kaum Vertriebswege. Wer was verkaufen will macht sich ne Webseite und stellt das Ding online. Mann muss halt in Werbung investieren. Muss man bei der Masse bei Steak aber jetzt auch. Also ich halte steam jetzt nicht für den Messias der indie Studios.





Bonkic schrieb:


> auch darüber könnte man trefflich streiten. steam hat aber sicherlich seinen teil zum indie-boom beigetragen, da will ich nicht widersprechen.



Natürlich kann jeder eine eigene Webseite mit eigenem Online-Shop erstellen. Nur verkauft man dort fast nichts, weil die niemand kennt. Und wirklich Werbung können Indies auch nicht machen, denn dazu fehlt ihnen bekanntermaßen das Geld. 

Was gab es denn vor Steam? 
Da wurden Indie-Games meist gar nicht verkauft sondern liefen unter dem Label "Fangame" bzw. Freeware oder Shareware und waren meist auch über entsprechende Webseiten, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigten (kostenlos) zugänglich.
Der Indie-Boom ging letztlich erst mit Steam los, weil dort plötzlich eine Verkaufsplattform war, die populär war und für jeden Entwickler gegen einen kleinen Obolus zugänglich. (Was letztlich auch dazu führte, dass jeder Hobby-Entwickler meint mit seinem kleinen Hobby-Spiel heute Geld verdienen zu müssen).
Die Konsolen sind erst viel später auf den Zug mit aufgesprungen, als sie sahen, wie populär viele Indie-Games plötzlich waren.
Und Retailversionen von Indie-Games gibt es nur ganz gelegentlich, oft in begrenzten Auflagen für Sammler - aber vor allem, nachdem ein Titel erfolgreich wurde.

Wer hier kennt denn z.B. die ganzen anderen Game-Stores wie JAST, wo man Nischentitel kaufen kann? Bestimmt kaum jemand ... 

Nö, Steam war es letztlich, die den Indie-Trend überhaupt ermöglicht haben.


----------



## K0fferFisch (26. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich kann jeder eine eigene Webseite mit eigenem Online-Shop erstellen. Nur verkauft man dort fast nichts, weil die niemand kennt. Und wirklich Werbung können Indies auch nicht machen, denn dazu fehlt ihnen bekanntermaßen das Geld.
> 
> Was gab es denn vor Steam?
> Da wurden Indie-Games meist gar nicht verkauft sondern liefen unter dem Label "Fangame" bzw. Freeware oder Shareware und waren meist auch über entsprechende Webseiten, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigten (kostenlos) zugänglich.
> ...



Allerdings haste dank steam jetzt auch unzählige Schrotttitel die den Namen Videospiel kaum verdienen. Dank abgeschaffter Qualitätskontrolle mehr als je zuvor. Und warum wurde die abgeschafft? Weil kein Bock...


----------



## Jens238 (26. April 2019)

K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Allerdings haste dank steam jetzt auch unzählige Schrotttitel die den Namen Videospiel kaum verdienen. Dank abgeschaffter Qualitätskontrolle mehr als je zuvor. Und warum wurde die abgeschafft? Weil kein Bock...



Du machst Dir das zu einfach... Was Du als Schrott bezeichnest, kann für jemand anderes eine Perle sein.
Wie soll Valve das denn entscheiden und filtern?

Gegen die schwarzen Schafe ist Steam auch schon vorgegangen und hat sie aus dem Store geworfen...


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2019)

K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Allerdings haste dank steam jetzt auch unzählige Schrotttitel die den Namen Videospiel kaum verdienen. Dank abgeschaffter Qualitätskontrolle mehr als je zuvor. Und warum wurde die abgeschafft? Weil kein Bock...



Das sehe ich teils anders, jedes Spiel sollte gleichberechtigt sein, ob es einem gefällt oder nicht muss jeder Nutzer selbst entscheiden. 
Was Steam braucht ist einfach vernünftige Filterregeln, so werden in einer Suche z.B. sämtliche DLCs irgendwelcher Games mit aufgelistet, so hat man dann oft statt 50 Treffer 1000 und mehr und das ist es was es schwierig macht da was zu finden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. April 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Und wenn es endlich alle rallen würden das man den Epicstore nicht benutzen sollte , was man wissen sollte wenn man immer die Beiträge liest , schlechter Launcher , Spionagetool etc , dann würde dieses Problem von selbst lösen aber leider kaufen immernoch viel zu viele dort .
> Und was "Tweety", "Schweini" oder was auch immer erzählt is eh sowas von sinnlos da er seine Meinung eh alle paar Stunden ändert.
> Bis heute seh ich kein Spiel was weniger kostet ,weil das was durch die % die Entwickler mehr bekommen die Kunden spüren sollten  , was vor Monaten versprochen wurde .
> Lasst endlich die Finger von Epicstore dann wird alles gut  . Wem die % bei Steam zu viel sind soll sein Spiel auf DVD verkaufen oder in nem eigenen Launcher ^^ .



Warum sollte ich ihn nicht benutzen?
Er startet die gekauften / installierten Spiele. Die Spionage wurde widerlegt.

Warum soll ich die Finger von EGL lassen? Ich darf doch als Kunde selbst entscheiden, ob ich da kaufe oder nicht. Zu Steam wurde ich auch von Valve gezwungen und viele Publisher nutzen es mit.

Und wenn einer einen eigenen Launcher macht, jammern die Spieler trotzdem, dass es nicht bei Steam ist.
Es gibt genügend andere Launcher und viele jammern ja genau deswegen rum.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich ihn nicht benutzen?
> Er startet die gekauften / installierten Spiele. Die Spionage wurde widerlegt.
> 
> Warum soll ich die Finger von EGL lassen? Ich darf doch als Kunde selbst entscheiden, ob ich da kaufe oder nicht. Zu Steam wurde ich auch von Valve gezwungen und viele Publisher nutzen es mit.
> ...



Benutzen kannst du ihn, mache ich ja auch, nur Geld würde ich aktuell da noch nicht ausgeben oder in jedem Fall 2-Faktor-Authentifizierung aktivieren. Die Verbesserung der Sicherheitseinstellungen soll allerdings noch irgendwann dieses Jahr kommen. Im Moment werden die Accounts schlicht noch zu einfach gehackt,


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nö, Steam war es letztlich, die den Indie-Trend überhaupt ermöglicht haben.



wie schon gesagt; steam war sicherlich am indie-boom beteiligt, überhaupt erst ermöglicht hat es ihn sicherlich nicht.

der boom begann etwa um die jahre 08/09. nicht ganz zufällig, sage ich, sind damals mobile gamingplattformen populär geworden.
auch auf den konsolen (xbla, wiiware) gab es schon damals vertriebskanäle mit niedrigen einstiegshürden.
viele der eher frühen indie-hits (super meat boy, limbo, fez, braid, darwinia, world of goo, bejeweled, etc pp) feierten ihr debüt wider erwarten nämlich gerade nicht auf steam, sondern auf anderen geräten oder plattformen. viele begannen ihre existenz auch als flash-game, ebenfalls ohne steam. von dem indie-megaseller schlechthin, minecraft, will ich gar nicht anfangen. 

steam war sicherlich ein wichtiger faktor, aber eben nicht DER faktor. zumal valves beitrag hierzu ja ohnehin eher gering war. steam war die mit weitem abstand populärste pc-vertriebskanal. natürlich wollten die meisten ihre spiele (rgendwann) dort sehen. wäre es gog, origin oder sonstwas gewesen, wären sie dort gelandet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Benutzen kannst du ihn, mache ich ja auch, nur Geld würde ich aktuell da noch nicht ausgeben oder in jedem Fall 2-Faktor-Authentifizierung aktivieren. Die Verbesserung der Sicherheitseinstellungen soll allerdings noch irgendwann dieses Jahr kommen. Im Moment werden die Accounts schlicht noch zu einfach gehackt,



2FA gibt es ja schon seit Jahren bei Epic, wer das nicht nutzt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## 1xok (26. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Finde ich gut das Epic auf Steam zukommt und deren ein Angebot macht. Das ist erstmal ein Gepräch wert um Valve/Steam weiterhin im Geschäft zu halten.



Was bringt es ALDI denn, wenn Lidl die Preise senkt?

Bin ich der einzige, der die Logik nicht kapiert? 

Sweeney scheint irgendwelche Komplexe zu haben, die mit dem Hass auf Valve /GabeN kompensiert. Das Ganze artet langsam in öffentlich zur Schau getragenes Stalking aus.Ist echt krank und  nicht mehr schön mit anzusehen. 

Sony, Apple, Google und Amazon nehmen alle die 30%. Das ist marktüblich. Valve ist 100 mal kleiner als die genannten Unternehmen. Wenn Valve die Preise reduziert, ist das so als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt. Niemand außer ein paar einschlägigen Gaming-Magazinen würde überhaupt auch nur darüber berichten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> CDs kaufe ich größtenteils beim Laden in der Stadt. Auch wenn das mitunter 5 Euro mehr kostet, Einfach weil ich gerne den Laden in der Stadt unterstütze und zu seinem Überleben beitragen möchte.


Auf welchen Planeten steht Dein Laden ?
Im beliebigen Mediamarkt/However muß man selbst Konsolentitel über 60€ suchen um sie zu finden, die Standardpreise von Steam/Epic liegen mit 69,90 deutlich darüber.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. April 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Was bringt es ALDI denn, wenn Lidl die Preise senkt?
> 
> Bin ich der einzige, der die Logik nicht kapiert?


Möglicherweise, denn Dein Vergleich hinkt.
Es geht nicht um den Preis für die Kunden sondern um die bessere Entlohnung der Lieferanten um bei Dein Aldi<>Lidl Vergleich zu bleiben.


Das es natürlich ohnehin nur vorgeschoben ist um eine Reaktion zu erzwingen steht dabei auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## 1xok (27. April 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Möglicherweise, denn Dein Vergleich hinkt.
> Es geht nicht um den Preis für die Kunden sondern um die bessere Entlohnung der Lieferanten um bei Dein Aldi<>Lidl Vergleich zu bleiben.
> 
> 
> Das es natürlich ohnehin nur vorgeschoben ist um eine Reaktion zu erzwingen steht dabei auf nem anderen Blatt.



Macht noch weniger Sinn, oder?


----------



## Worrel (27. April 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Auf welchen Planeten steht Dein Laden ?
> Im beliebigen Mediamarkt/However muß man selbst Konsolentitel über 60€ suchen um sie zu finden, die Standardpreise von Steam/Epic liegen mit 69,90 deutlich darüber.


Ich empfehle ein erneuertes Lesen des von dir zitierten Textes - ich hab da mal was markiert  :



> *CDs *kaufe ich größtenteils beim Laden in der Stadt. ...



Spiele kann ich mir gar nicht hier in der Stadt kaufen, weil es hier gar keinen Spieleladen mehr gibt. Da müßte ich schon extra in die Nachbarstadt fahren, und da fällt mir auch erstmal nur die Abteilung im Real oder Metro  ein ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein erneuertes Lesen des von dir zitierten Textes - ich hab da mal was markiert  :


Oh sorry, es war für mich schon spät und da hab ich wohl die beiden Buchstaben übersprungen und anderweilig selbst den Restkontext verknüpft. 


Das bei euch in der "Stadt?!" kein Spieleladen mehr ist finde ich krass, hier in S-H findet man eigentlich in jeder Stadt bzw vorgelagerten "Einkaufsmeile" immer 1-2 Läden die Retail verkaufen.
Innerhalb von bis zu 10Km hab ich in Kiel bequem 4-5 Läden die ein "Vollangebot" (also nicht nur ein Angebotsständer) bieten.

Wobei ich bei den Retails seit ein paar Jahren raus bin, aber die Preise bekomme ich halt noch mit.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. April 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Macht noch weniger Sinn, oder?


Verstehe ich nicht wo Du da Probleme hast.
Also schreibe ich es mal etwas anders !

Valve und Epic haben beide identische Endverbraucher (Kunden) Preise.
Die Aufforderung von E an V war die Marge von 30% auf 12% zu senken und *nicht den Verkaufspreis*

Insofern hat das nichts damit zu tun die (End)Preise zu senken wie in Deinem Beispiel.


> Was bringt es ALDI denn, wenn Lidl die Preise senkt




Wie schon erwähnt ist das Ganze aber eh nur vorgeschoben, es bringt ihnen gar nichts außer* nicht weiterhin ignoriert zu werden*.
Jede Form der Reaktion würde ohnehin als Zeichen der Schwäche seitens V ausgelegt werden a la:
"V hat uns als ernsthafte Konkurrenz verstanden"
"V mußte sich jetzt unseren Druck beugen"
oder ähnliches, wobei diese Äußerungen dann in erster Linie von User getan würden aus Häme V gegenüber.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2019)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht, was ich zu dieser Aussage sagen soll. Ich empfinde das als verdammt überheblich.


----------



## stormwind82 (9. Mai 2019)

Boa wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier so durchlese, kein Wunder das sich Epic so eine Dreistigkeit leisten kann. Hier wimmelt es ja von Leuten mit halbwissen oder den lustigsten Vermutungen!
Diskutieren auf dem Niveau......Nein Danke...
So getriggerte Leute kommentieren in 3...2...1....


----------

